# Ist ein Notebook für das Studium überhaupt nötig?



## Nicklaus (11. Juli 2007)

*Ist ein Notebook für das Studium überhaupt nötig?*

Hallo,

ich habe da so eine Frage an die Studenten hier im Forum: Braucht man wirklich ein Notebook, oder tut's auch ein normaler PC in Kombination mit einem USB-Stick?
So ein Notebook mag ja praktischer sein, aber die Kosten sind doch recht hoch, insbesondere wenn mal etwas defekt ist, und außerdem können normale PCs leichter an die eigenen Wünsche angepasst werden...
Zum Beispiel wurde meinem Bruder gesagt, dass in seinem Studium ( Medizin ) ein Notebook zwingend nötig sei, er ist jedoch über vier Jahre mit 'nem alten Gateway-PC mit 500 MHz ausgekommen - und dass er sich jetzt etwas Transportables zugelegt hat, liegt mehr am Platzmangel in der Wohnung, als an den Anforderungen des Studiums.
Doch diese Anforderungen dürften sich von Fach zu Fach unterscheiden und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie es bei meinem Wunschstudium, Physik, aussieht.
Weiß jemand Rat?

Danke!

Robert.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ist ein Notebook für das Studium überhaupt nötig?*



			
				Nicklaus am 11.07.2007 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Weiß jemand Rat? [...]


Also ich studier Technische Informatik und hab auch kein Notebook, und das klappt hervorragend.  Ok, an meiner Hochschule gibt es viele große Rechnerpools mit einigermaßen modernen Computern (athlon64 x2 4000+ ^^) und daher kommt man gut mit nem USB-Stick aus um Übungsaufgaben oder Dokumente zu transportieren.

Klar, ein Notebook wär schon praktischer (immer alles nach eigenen Wünschen konfiguriert, Programme drauf die nicht an normalen Arbeitsplatzrechnern verfügbar sind, etc) aber "zwingend notwendig" ist das mMn nicht.

Und wenn man in nem Informatikstudium ohne Schleppi auskommt, sollte das in anderen Studiengängen noch weniger ein Problem darstellen.

Nur so als Idee (was ich auch vermutlich so machen werd): warum sparst du dir nicht einfach das nächste Aufrüsten für deinen Desktop-PC und kaufst dir stattdessen ein Notebook? Notebooks mit C2D-CPUs, 2GB Ram und dedizierter GraKa gibts auch schon ab ~1000€.


----------



## Thomsn (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ist ein Notebook für das Studium überhaupt nötig?*

Das einzige, wozu ich mein Notebook im Studium (Informatik) bisher effektiv genutzt hab, war zum Recherchieren in der Bibliothek mittels WLAN und eventuell mal ein Bischen was programmieren.
Allerdings drucke ich mir Aufgaben auch immer aus.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ist ein Notebook für das Studium überhaupt nötig?*

erkundige dich mal bei deiner fakultät oder fachschaft.

ein NB ist natürlich praktisch, aber NÖTIG...? wenn man nicht grad vorlesungen hat, bei denen man gleichzeitig irgendwelche software nutzen SOLL, oder gemeinsam onlinerecherchen macht oder so was, und sofern man nicht unbedingt auf dem uni-gelände ins internet gehen MUSS und es nur nicht kann, weil die studenten-PCs immer alle besetzt sind, brauchst du nicht zwingend ein notebook.

falls ein prof für ein seminar oder so eine präsentation über einen beamer zwingend fordert, dann wird auch ein PC oder so gestellt, an den du deinen USBstick anschließen kannst - und falls nicht kann man sich ja immer noch was arrangieren.


praktisch isses aber wie gesagt immer: du kannst ohne nach hause zu müsen oder ohne auf einen freien PC zu warten dich im WLAN der uni einloggen und ins internet. du kannst an der uni lernen und mit hilfe des NBooks auch alles direkt als word-datei oder so verfassen. du kannst deine ganzen lern-daten usw. falls nötig überall parat haben.


----------



## elminster (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ist ein Notebook für das Studium überhaupt nötig?*

ich hab mir damals auch zum studienbeginn nen notebook gekauft. ich studier maschinenbau.
in der vorlesung selbst braucht man zumindest bei uns kein notebook. ich habs mir damals hauptsächlich gekauft, weil ich wochenends heim fahr und den notebook dann einfach einpack wenn ich ihn brauch.
ab und zu ist es ganz bequem, wenn man nen notebook hat. wirklich brauchen tut man es aber (zumindest bei uns) nie. beispielsweise wenn man mit nen paar anderen nen bericht zu einem praktikum schreiben muss, kann mans mal benutzen. dann kann man sich hinsetzen, wo man will. oder man kann in der uni surfen, wo man will. im grunde genommen kann man aber alles genauso ohne laptop machen, nur eben nicht überall.
es kann natürlich sein, dass man für irgendwas spezielles bei euch bei physik nen notebook braucht. kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen.

später, wenn man größere arbeiten schreiben muss, kann es mal was bringen. man kann zB daheim weiterschreiben und muss nicht hin- und herkopieren. aber die meisten vorteile sind eher einfach die, dass es mal bequemer sein kann. so zumindest bei uns.


----------



## Nicklaus (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ist ein Notebook für das Studium überhaupt nötig?*

Na das ging ja mal schnell, dankeschön!   
Das hört sich ja alles sehr beruhigend an, dann sollte wohl ein normaler PC reichen - ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass in Physik ein Notebook nötig ist wenn es bei Informatik und Maschinenbau auch ohne geht...
Ich muss in ein paar Wochen eh mal bei der Uni vorsprechen, dann kann ich auch die Profs direkt fragen, doch bis dahin ist es gut, wenn ich mal weiß, wie ( un- ) wahrscheinlich es ist, dass ich nen Laptop brauche, damit ich mal 'nen Überblick über die auf mich zukommenden Kosten habe.
@Ra-Tiel: Das mit dem Sparen des Aufrüstens meines Desktop-PCs entfällt vorerst, weil ich leider keinen richtig eigenen PC besitze; wir haben hier halt 'ne Familienmaschine, die irgendwie teilweise von mir und teilweise von meinen Eltern finanziert ist. 
Das heißt, ich muss in jedem Falle etwas Neues besorgen, wobei die Parentalgeneration wohl 'nen brauchbaren Zuschuss geben würde, um sozusagen die Teile des PCs, die mir gehören, abzukaufen...
Es soll ja auch kein High End Rechner werden, sondern etwas Vernünftiges, Bezahlbares, mit dem man auch mal das eine oder andere nicht mehr ganz so aktuelle ( und somit spottbillige ) Spielchen spielen kann.
Dazu 'ne ordentliche Soundkarte, die mit meinem Kopfhörer nicht überfordert ist und um Platz zu sparen 'ne TV-Karte und ich bin vollkommen glücklich.

Also, Dank' euch nochmals, Grüße,

Robert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ist ein Notebook für das Studium überhaupt nötig?*

bei mir (biologie, 6.semester) war bislang auch kein eigenes notebook nötig - wann immer ein rechner in der uni benötigt wurde, haben sich auch genug für die nicht-notebookbenutzer gefunden.
würde aber auch sicherheitshalber nochmal nachfragen/abwarten, wie gut die uni ausgestattet ist - z.t. ist n rechner schon nötig und wenn dann keiner da ist...

auf gut glück kaufen würde ich aber nicht, da kann man besseres mit dem geld machen - ich z.b. hab meinen 20"er schon deutlich häufiger zu schätzen gelernt, als ich ein notebook vermisst habe.
und die leute, die n notebook hatten, haben nicht selten festgestellt, dass es das falsche war


----------



## Soki (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ist ein Notebook für das Studium überhaupt nötig?*

Kurz = nö

Ein Notebook ist hin und wieder mal praktisch. Aber eigentlich so selten, dass es sich nicht wirklich lohnt. Zumal man das Teil dann auch schleppen muss!


----------



## LowriderRoxx (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ist ein Notebook für das Studium überhaupt nötig?*

Wirklich gebraucht hab ich mein Notebook in 6 Semestern Informatik nur für ein Software-Projekt, ansonsten wäre es auch ohne gegangen.


----------



## scooy (10. August 2007)

*AW: Ist ein Notebook für das Studium überhaupt nötig?*

Fürs normale Studium braucht man nicht unbedingt eins. Aber wir mussten oft unsere Ergebnisse aus Projekten und Seminaren als Präsentation vorstellen und da war ein eigener Laptop natürlich sehr nützlich. Besonders weil die Profs zwar meist einen stellen aber da ist dann nicht gesagt, dass dann alles genauso läuft wie auf dem eigenen Rechner.

Für Deine Abschlussarbeit brauchste jedoch auf jeden Fall eins. Schreibe selber gerade mein Diplom in einer Firma. Mir wird zwar ein Rechner gestellt, aber man hat dann halt nicht nicht immer die passenden Programme und darf auch meist nicht  Freeware, wie LaTeX oder auch Gimp, installieren.


----------

